# WALNUT OR HAZELNUT SHELLS



## tom parker (Oct 25, 2011)

Has anyone ever smoked with walnut or hazelnut shells (without the meat in them)? If so how was the flavor and what kind of meat did you smoke? thanks


----------



## adiochiro3 (Oct 25, 2011)

I tried pistachio shells in a pinch while camping, but with little effect.  you might have better results with your shells, though.


----------



## dewetha (Oct 25, 2011)

on one of the cooking show they showed an open pit BBQ place. they used soaked pecan shells to keep the temperature even in the pit.don't know if that helps bit it maybe useful.


----------



## tom parker (Oct 25, 2011)

no help so far-- have alot of walnut and filbet shells and trying to see if these are worth while smoking? Ive also got alot of apple wood and was wondering if the mix would come out good?? thank you


----------



## nwdave (Oct 26, 2011)

Tom Parker said:


> no help so far-- have alot of walnut and filbet shells and trying to see if these are worth while smoking? Ive also got alot of apple wood and was wondering if the mix would come out good?? thank you


Have you googled your question?  At least from this site, it's apparent that the current, active readers have no experience in doing or reading about using these shells, except for the one response.  Perhaps a google of "Toxic qualities of Walnut shells" and "Toxic qualities of Filbert (AKA Hazelnut) Shells", will start you down the path to get your answers.  You will need to know the potential toxic qualities before launching onto your "discovery".  I know there are very long lists of what is good and not good for use in flavor smoking of meats.  Good luck in your search.


----------



## tom parker (Oct 27, 2011)

Thank you for your help. Yes i did go on every internet site but found no help. It looks like I'll just have to mix some up with other woods and let everyone know. will do a dry run first to see how they burn and smoke. thanks everyone. Will post on what I find out!!


----------



## hopfarm (Sep 8, 2012)

This is a bit late, since the message is a year old. However, it is a direct answer to the question. A couple years ago, my apple wood was still too green to smoke with, so I used black walnut shells in a Brinkmann electric smoker and had great results. There was no bitter or strong flavor as with smoking with black walnut wood. More recently, I have mixed apple chips and black walnut shells in a foil pouch over a gas grill. The food comes out fantastic and the whole yard smells like heaven while it cooking. I have grilled pizza, salmon, vegetables, beef, pork, even dogs and burgers come out better.

Life is too short to drink cheap beer!


----------

